
Nanoscope: Method-Tracing Tool for Android - battwell
https://ubere.ng/2rfNFeX
======
estsauver
One of the things that I would love to see would be an easy way to do a
before/after accounting on some visual flourishes. "How much time does this
take to do X" and check in something akin to a profile in parallel to source
control. "Is this fast" is something that can be really hard to answer in
retrospec and I'd love to have a tool that does something like that for
Android, and it seems like nanoscope might be lightweight enough for it.

~~~
battwell
We've been building up CI tooling on top of Nanoscope. The short term goal for
this is: make sure that none of our internal libraries (analytics,
experimentation, etc) contribute a significant percentage of the time it takes
to respond to any tap in the app. We have a lot of internal mobile libraries,
so preventing perf regressions in them is a big rock.

If our CI efforts prove stable, then what you're suggesting should also be
possible, if I understand it correctly.

------
ivankolev
Looks good but custom fork of Android is required

~~~
battwell
True. Fortunately, the custom fork is very easy to install if you have a
supported device (right now just 6P.

Just run `nanoscope flash`.

~~~
battwell
We're also working on creating a build for the emulator.

See
[https://github.com/uber/nanoscope/issues/53](https://github.com/uber/nanoscope/issues/53)

